# what tool to rent to remove cultured stone



## tgseaver (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Need to remove cultured stone off my fake fireplace that is set in mortar. What tool / method would you use and or rent? I need to get all the way down to the studs for a new gas fireplace, So no worries about damage.


----------



## BCConstruction (Aug 24, 2009)

Demo hammer.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just cut the wall outside the stone and pull the wall material off the studs.
Ron


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't rent anything, get yourself one of THESE and have at it


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I vote for Ron
.


----------

